# Newbie w/ Jeep (Questions)



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm starting to get the impression that a straight 6 Jeep Grand Cherokee w/ 100k on it w/ a 6.5' Snoway Predator may not be a bad way to go. Im just getting into the plowing business and I own a Jeep and i've already got the plow. I was thinking about selling it for a truck but now im second guessing myself. What do you guys think? Oh. and im only going to do residential. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you have the truck-side mount for that Sno-Way plow to fit the Grand Cherokee? I don't think Sno-Way makes a mount for the Grand (at least nothing of current design). The answer to the above question may help you decide. BTW, Jeeps make great residential plow vehicles.

Fran


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

only mount they ever made for the Grand Cherokee was for the 22 series on 06-08 model years


----------



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hmmmm*

So my only option would be to fabricate a mount then huh? The guy I bought the plow from had a mount for his vehicle (Jimmy I think) and i took pictures of it do you guys thinks thats a reasonable solution? (Like I said "Newbie")
Thanks for the replys


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

It is not impossible, the factory just never did it until recently. The fact that you have a straight six is a good thing less weight them the eight. It's possible you could upgrade your springs to the V8. I'm not sure if there are different springs or not a grand Cherokee centered forum would probably be able to answer that question.

Look at some mount diagrams so you get a feel for how they load them. Then start with a nosepiece (99103002, 99103002) center it at the right height under the front of the jeep, then figure out how to attach it. Blow off the light system you don't need the weight or complications of wiring


----------



## NordleJanker (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I've looked at a past forum where someone else was going to try this and my conclusion is that i should just do it right and sell the Jeep and get somethin with some ballz. I also want to be able to pull a tractor/trailor with this vehicle. Any suggestions?


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

NordleJanker;789149 said:


> ... I also want to be able to pull a tractor/trailor with this vehicle. Any suggestions?


How much does it weigh??? How far will you be towing? These will help us answer the question.

Fran


----------

